# a good enough system



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

just would like some opinions on my new system

SONY CDX-MP30 CD/MP3 RECEIVER W/REMOTE
4 Pioneer 3-way 160 watt speakers
AUDIOBAHN ABP10 DUAL SUB BOX W/ 10" SUBS 1200 watts peak
LANZAR VIBRANT 255 AMP 1400 WATTS Peak
1600 WATT 20 Feet 4 Gauge Amp Wiring Kit 

this is really my first system i've ever had. I'm getting it installed as we speak and I was wondering about some opinions about it like how it will sound and just general input.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Did you get a chance to listen to the equipment before you bought it? I could tell you all day long that _______ is the best sounding...but my ears are going to be different than yours. I may like a sound that you are not too fond of. Only your ears can tell you what sounds good to you.

As far as it sounding good. I sure if it is installed correctly...it should provide pretty decent sound (especially if your not into competitions). Getting it professionally installed really don't mean it will be done right. You can probably install it by yourself and do about the same job as the guy at a Circuit City or Best Buy would do. It's not that hard...and you'll save yourself some money. The only thing you may want to consider is a small 4 channel amp for your mids/highs. But then again...get it installed first...if you need more out of your mids/highs...you can always add an amp later.

How long it lasts really depends on how hard you push your equipment. If you know the limits of your system and don't try to get more out of it than what it is capable of producing...you should be fine. I personally have never had a speaker or subwoofer blow on me. Rule of thumb is...if you hear something start to distort...turn it down a hair.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm going for a "good enough" system too... 
infinity kappa 61/2 in the read (75 watt rms)
infinity 60.5 components up front (90 watt rms)
infinity 10" sub (200 watt rms)
a decent amp and a decent head unit... I think it'll come out to around 500 bucks... (I know a guy etc. etc.)


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *I'm going for a "good enough" system too...
> infinity kappa 61/2 in the read (75 watt rms)
> infinity 60.5 components up front (90 watt rms)
> infinity 10" sub (200 watt rms)
> a decent amp and a decent head unit... I think it'll come out to around 500 bucks... (I know a guy etc. etc.) *


souns like my system, cept i used infinity kappa 6x9's in the back and 2 kappa 10's

pics:
http://www.altimas.net/registry/vehicles.php?vehicleid=225

entire install was done by me. only problem was that I had one of the comp xovers go out on me, but infinity replaced it no prob.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

tcn311 said:


> *i just wanted a good enough system to just bump a little bit for me, im not going for a competition system like all you audio guys on here, i was looking for a system for under 700, so i got 4 pioneer 6 1/2 3-way speakers 180watts max power,SONY CDX-MP30 CD/MP3 Player w/Remote 52x4 max power, 2 12'' Adrenaline Subs 700 Watt Peak per sub,4ohms,50 oz magnet, a plexiglass bandpass box with 4 Chorme plated Ports, to power the subs i got a LANZAR VIBRANT 255 AMP 2 x 350 Watts RMS at 4 Ohms 2 x 700 Watts Max at 4 Ohms 1 x 1400 Watts Max at 4 hms Bridged x 550 Watts at 2 Ohms ectronic Crossover Network
> Bass Boost Circuit ridgeable at 4 Ohms2ohmStereo Stable
> Tri-Mode Capable
> Gold RCA Inputs
> ...


That's a pretty good sytem u have there to start up


----------

